# How to put Ads in MyBB Forum



## me_ankitroy (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Friends,
I have created a forum for my website and now I want to put some ads on the Forum like the Ads Come in Digit Forum Both the Side and in Top and I also Want the Ads in Between the Pages When User navigate from one page to another...

Please help me to do this!!!!
Thank you


----------



## krishna@digit (Sep 16, 2009)

Ask for support on *community.mybboard.net/
The support & forum team replies to almost all queries..


----------

